# Critique this stump.



## VW Splitter (Mar 8, 2022)

So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going on here?????


----------



## trains (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## trains (Mar 8, 2022)

I see that sort of thing in quite a few places too.
On this property there were many like this.


----------



## Brufab (Mar 8, 2022)

VW Splitter said:


> So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going


I usually see that sort of thing from guys who rarely cut wood. Maybe ask westboastfaller, he is a felling genius


----------



## trains (Mar 8, 2022)

my take is that they tried a conventional face cut, but with a bit of a dutchman, then came in the back with a sloping back cut.
hmm tree not leaning, not falling, lets cut some more then.
then bore cut, taking out the hinge from both sides, and finally a bird landed in the top of the tree and it fell over due to the energy imparted from the hot landing of the bird into the canopy


----------



## Brufab (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm no pro at the felling techniques just conventional, open face, and humboldt. I have used bore cuts on big aspen to check for center rot. I have made a couple stumps kinda resemble the stump in pic to try new things but they never went as intended and won't try again.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Mar 8, 2022)

I have seen that before... it's kind of an old urban (rural?) Myth that a sloping back cut like that will prevent a tree from going backwards... obviously not supported by physics or geometry. Aside from this false concept, you can see that the other disadvantage is how difficult it is to match your cuts, hence the bore cut and the tearout in the center. If the OP was wondering if this was some new technique he should learn, the answer would definitely be NO.


----------



## old CB (Mar 8, 2022)

The sloping back cut, also known as the "farmer's cut." Unnecessarily cruel to farmers, as lots of them are fine, intelligent folk who know better.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Mar 8, 2022)

Definitely one of the more creative stumps I've ever seen.

Looks like a nasty Dutchman on the conventional face cut. My guess is they did the bore cut next because they saw somebody do it on YouTube, cutting past the hinge because they were trying to 'set the hinge' close to the cut line, not the apex of the face cut( major rookie mistake). They have no bar awareness so they got lucky and kept a post of wood in the middle of the hinge. THEN did the slopping back cut to 'trip the trigger'. As long as the tree had some OK lean to it, they probably got away alright...obviously not ideal as the stump shows. If it had any side weight at all, this tree did not go towards the face cut.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Mar 8, 2022)

The final step of this cut is usually missing your mark by 30 degrees, and high fiving your buddy going "good job!"


----------



## rwoods (Mar 8, 2022)

From my phone, I vote with Trains. Conventional face and sloping back cut. It didn’t fall, so a bore cut followed by pivoting a continued forward cut until it fell.

Ron


----------



## Huntaholic (Mar 8, 2022)

trains said:


> my take is that they tried a conventional face cut, but with a bit of a dutchman, then came in the back with a sloping back cut.
> hmm tree not leaning, not falling, lets cut some more then.
> then bore cut, taking out the hinge from both sides, and finally a bird landed in the top of the tree and it fell over due to the energy imparted from the hot landing of the bird into the canopy


This makes as much sense as anything I can come up with! I see LOTS of stumps out west, NE, WY, MT, CO with that REDICULOUS 45 degree angle back cut. GEEZ people! At least watch somebody cut a tree one time that actually knows what they are doing! Ive cut timber all my life and there is NO REASON to EVER make a back cut like that.


----------



## Brufab (Mar 8, 2022)

Wonder if the saw was stuck in the cut at the end while the tree fell. Seems all that wacky stiff going on he might ha e pinched the bar


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Mar 8, 2022)

Huntaholic said:


> This makes as much sense as anything I can come up with! I see LOTS of stumps out west, NE, WY, MT, CO with that REDICULOUS 45 degree angle back cut. GEEZ people! At least watch somebody cut a tree one time that actually knows what they are doing! Ive cut timber all my life and there is NO REASON to EVER make a back cut like that.


A lie makes it halfway around the world while the truth is still putting its shoes on.... seems to apply to bad practices and habits, too... one of the reasons I feel like sites like this are so important, and why bad practices should be commented on...


----------



## arathol (Mar 8, 2022)

From the looks of the wood itself, its possible that there is something (iron) in the stump that the saw would not cut, so whoever did this may have been trying to work around it to get the tree on the ground....


----------



## VW Splitter (Mar 8, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> A lie makes it halfway around the world while the truth is still putting its shoes on.... seems to apply to bad practices and habits, too... one of the reasons I feel like sites like this are so important, and why bad practices should be commented on...


I have learned a lot from this site over the years. Most all the trees in this wood lot had that crazy 45 degree back cut. None really big in my book but I bet there was 100 of them. This stump was the only one I saw that was like that. Maybe it didn't go well and he didn't do that again.


----------



## dave ensign (Mar 8, 2022)

Everybody has a plan but when it is not going well and plan "B" goes into effect, well **** happens.


----------



## Patrick1903 (Mar 8, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> The final step of this cut is usually missing your mark by 30 degrees, and high fiving your buddy going "good job!"


I thought the final step is after you realize you botched the cut, you cut the stump to hide the evidence.


----------



## billonthehill (Mar 8, 2022)

That is the "firewood thief" stump. I see them all l the time on public land.


----------



## old CB (Mar 8, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> I thought the final step is after you realize you botched the cut, you cut the stump to hide the evidence.


A forester I know told me about a time back when he was on a cutting crew. Some tree he'd dropped with bad form (it happens) left an ugly stump. His buddy walked by and said: "I'd cut that thing off and get rid of it before the boss sees it."


----------



## rwoods (Mar 8, 2022)

Gologit said:


> Judging by the madrone stump these idiots are lucky they're alive. They better quit stealing wood before they hurt themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






billonthehill said:


> That is the "firewood thief" stump. I see them all l the time on public land.



Ron


----------



## Sierra_rider (Mar 9, 2022)

I huck stumps down the hill that look a lot better than that lol...


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 9, 2022)

trains said:


> my take is that they tried a conventional face cut, but with a bit of a dutchman, then came in the back with a sloping back cut.
> hmm tree not leaning, not falling, lets cut some more then.
> then bore cut, taking out the hinge from both sides, and finally a bird landed in the top of the tree and it fell over due to the energy imparted from the hot landing of the bird into the canopy


I'll vote for the bird in the canopy part. lmao  OT


----------



## Oletrapper (Mar 9, 2022)

dave ensign said:


> Everybody has a plan but when it is not going well and plan "B" goes into effect, well **** happens.


I think the wind changed directions on um. Or maybe the bird thing. lol OT


----------



## Stock (Mar 9, 2022)

A poor attempt at a dog tooth cut.....................................................................
Dogtooth cut


----------



## Cricket (Mar 9, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I have seen that before... it's kind of an old urban (rural?) Myth that a sloping back cut like that will prevent a tree from going backwards... obviously not supported by physics or geometry. Aside from this false concept, you can see that the other disadvantage is how difficult it is to match your cuts, hence the bore cut and the tearout in the center. If the OP was wondering if this was some new technique he should learn, the answer would definitely be NO.


I read "a sloping back cut like that will prevent a tree from going backwards" and was about to say "obviously not supported by physics or geometry" - when I see it's already been said. 

I will now, however, endlessly wonder where the idea came from in the first place...


----------



## VW Splitter (Mar 9, 2022)

Stock said:


> A poor attempt at a dog tooth cut.....................................................................
> Dogtooth cut


What is a dogtooth cut?


----------



## Sawdust Man (Mar 9, 2022)

I recently did some milling for a guy that was making stumps kinda like that, using the dullest ms180 I've ever seen, (I'll check to see if I still have pics of his stumps) I told him that I'd like to cut the trees down for him..... I was worried he'd kill himself, and I wouldn't get paid for sawing the lumber! Lol


----------



## lwmibc (Mar 9, 2022)

The stump does look fairly old; dig around for bones in a shallow grave somewhere nearby--although finding them might really screw up the building permit process.


----------



## Stock (Mar 10, 2022)

https://www.scottfrasertraining.co.uk/blog/dogtooth-felling-trees-380mm-city-guilds-unit-203-part-6

https://www.therewildproject.com/news/teaching-the-dog-tooth-chainsaw-cut
......................................................................................


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 10, 2022)

I have a neighbor like that. I refuse to attend when he is felling trees. Hinge is not in his vocabulary


VW Splitter said:


> So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going on here?????


----------



## Valpen (Mar 10, 2022)

Just maybe it is the first tree the guy ever cut with a chainsaw, and knowing nothing, he basically tried everything he could think of until the tree fell down....


----------



## dave ensign (Mar 10, 2022)

A lot of critics but what was the 1st cut. As I said earlier, everybody has a plan. Then ----happens.


----------



## Captain Bruce (Mar 10, 2022)

VW Splitter said:


> What is a dogtooth cut?


Actually, every woodsman worth his salt has a trained bird......


----------



## rwoods (Mar 10, 2022)

dave ensign said:


> A lot of critics but what was the 1st cut. As I said earlier, everybody has a plan. Then ----happens.


Not that it makes any difference in my opinion, the first cut appears to be the down angle cut in the face. This was followed by the bottom face cut, then the angled back cut, then the bore with a pivoting forward cut. Look at the stump behind it; it appears to have been cut without a bore.

Ron


----------



## MMG (Mar 10, 2022)

Seeing how close those stumps are, could it be they cut up the one behind the stump in question and it was tangled up in the canopy and this stump is the result of a very scary situation?


----------



## Brufab (Mar 11, 2022)

Stock said:


> https://www.scottfrasertraining.co.uk/blog/dogtooth-felling-trees-380mm-city-guilds-unit-203-part-6
> 
> https://www.therewildproject.com/news/teaching-the-dog-tooth-chainsaw-cut
> ......................................................................................


Very interesting article. Not a technique I would attempt but interesting to say the least.


----------



## old CB (Mar 11, 2022)

Brufab said:


> Very interesting article. Not a technique I would attempt but interesting to say the least.


Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.

Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


----------



## Cricket (Mar 11, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


I've had people ask why I cut at a height I could do standing - because they thought it was a waste of time to have to do another cut. These people are rarely people who have ever had to flee on short notice...


----------



## StihlPotlicker (Mar 12, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


i would just use a Vancouver cut.


----------



## Stonewoodiron (Mar 12, 2022)

Never heard of a dog tooth cut. That is a bore cut in my mind. Maybe different terminology from across the pond. A useful technique either way it’s referred to


----------



## Cricket (Mar 12, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> I have seen that before... it's kind of an old urban (rural?) Myth that a sloping back cut like that will prevent a tree from going backwards... obviously not supported by physics or geometry. Aside from this false concept, you can see that the other disadvantage is how difficult it is to match your cuts, hence the bore cut and the tearout in the center. If the OP was wondering if this was some new technique he should learn, the answer would definitely be NO.


Not having every done anything like that (I thought I'd left some weird stumps, but apparently I'm a rank amateur next to that guy) - it looks to me like it would... not sure how to describe it - kind of ride up that high back slop and kick? :>"


----------



## Cricket (Mar 12, 2022)

Almost forgot - pic I ran across when looking up something else - even this stump laughs at that stump...


----------



## Stock (Mar 12, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Almost forgot - pic I ran across when looking up something else - even this stump laughs at that stump...
> View attachment 972647


looks like a sorting stump...................................................................................................


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Mar 12, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Not having every done anything like that (I thought I'd left some weird stumps, but apparently I'm a rank amateur next to that guy) - it looks to me like it would... not sure how to describe it - kind of ride up that high back slop and kick? :>"


It's the equivalent of chocking your trailer tire with a pencil...


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 12, 2022)

VW Splitter said:


> So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going on here?????


I remember my first fell. Not really and it sure didn't look like that.Undercut what that is. Lol. Maybe it was aliens. They just could quite grasp the concept


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 12, 2022)

dave ensign said:


> Everybody has a plan but when it is not going well and plan "B" goes into effect, well **** happens.


Hell that looks like possibly plan c got put into effect after that is dynamite lol.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 12, 2022)

old CB said:


> A forester I know told me about a time back when he was on a cutting crew. Some tree he'd dropped with bad form (it happens) left an ugly stump. His buddy walked by and said: "I'd cut that thing off and get rid of it before the boss sees it."


I can see that.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 12, 2022)

TheJollyLogger said:


> A lie makes it halfway around the world while the truth is still putting its shoes on.... seems to apply to bad practices and habits, too... one of the reasons I feel like sites like this are so important, and why bad practices should be commented on...


Amen im far from anything other than a firewood gatherer which i started this journey into the world of saws last fall by needing firewood for heat in my house. So I decided to start cleaning up the wooded part of my property and picking bigger broken top oaks to fell. I have probably dropped 15 or 20 total and have only had 2 give me fits but nothing unmanageable only cause I haven't bought any climbing gear to start learning that so I can clear the heavy side. Nothing a good use of wedges didn't take care of. For me there's alot of just plane common since that's needed and as you learn more you start to perfect the art. I actually fell an big dead locust for my neighbor as it was in between his new shop and his storage container. What was left of the main trunk was leaning towards his shop only 7 maybe 8 feet away so if it would of let loose it would of most certainly damage his new build. He asked me one day if I were willing to help and of course I was. So I hauled my ms460 with its 36in bar and my echo cs3510 over there and was able to make it about 10 feet up this dead tree to under cut and fell the peice he was worried most about at a roughly 45 degree angle towards the building and It hinged, popped and stuck the landing beautifully with room to spare. I made sure I was high enough that even if it were to go straight towards the building it still would of missed it. After that I slid down fired up the 460 and fell the rest of it right between the structures like I've bein doing it for years. He gave me all the wood so I could sell it for firewood which was our agreement then came and handed me a bill that I kept telling him no to lol. I really like cutting wood but like helping people more so the two together made for a grand time. I've bein on the hunt for a tree service job but there hard to come across in my area. But as a motorcycle technician by trade I decided to take a service tech job off at a local multi brand lawn equipment who carries stihl and echo. Maybe i will get a in with some tree guys and land a job that way. But yea sorry to kinda ramble there I just have a passion for it I didn't know was there. Here's the chunks off wood from that tree though. I still had the big pieces left to haul over lol. I know im not even close to but I felt like an arborist that day.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 13, 2022)

Stock said:


> looks like a sorting stump...........
> 
> 
> Stock said:
> ...


----------



## arathol (Mar 13, 2022)

Cricket said:


> Almost forgot - pic I ran across when looking up something else - even this stump laughs at that stump...


Its Mr Oogie Boogie


----------



## Woody912 (Mar 18, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


I cut trees one clutch cover height above the ground, don't want to leave 6-8 board feet in the woods if it is going to the sawmill. I also borecut so I can stand up and trip the back cut


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Woody912 said:


> I cut trees one clutch cover height above the ground, don't want to leave 6-8 board feet in the woods if it is going to the sawmill. I also borecut so I can stand up and trip the back cut


As the saying goes there's more than one way to skin a cat and still be just as safe as the other. You and I cut for mill wood and @old CB cuts for removal. Really it all boils down to taking your time, planning and understanding. That stump looks like a kid with cerebral palsy and adhd went at it like there second piece of ass. Lol


----------



## Dudders (Mar 26, 2022)

Here's one I did earlier:




Did it this way to make a seat - it's a quiet corner of the farm, so nice place to sit and watch. Never used it though, probably never will - no time to sit around!


----------



## Sierra_rider (Mar 26, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


I make whatever cut makes the most operational sense, but I do tend towards lower cuts. As woody pointed out, some trees I'm cutting for board feet and will go as low as I can go. For removals, where it's just getting turned into firewood, I do what's comfortable. If I'm cutting a smaller tree, where room for wedges is an issue, I'll usually cut lower as well...trying to get as much room for driving wedges.

My 3rd cutting scenario is fire-weakened hazard trees. If I can, I cut high in order to be away from the stump as quickly as possible. However, the integrity of the wood often dictates where I cut.


Woody912 said:


> I cut trees one clutch cover height above the ground, don't want to leave 6-8 board feet in the woods if it is going to the sawmill. I also borecut so I can stand up and trip the back cut


I'm generally the same way, except for the borecut. Mostly conifers that I'm worried about getting the most out of here, so I'm chasing with wedges in order to fall in lead. I do occasionally use borecuts on the aforementioned hazard trees if they have a heavy lean and I don't think my saw can keep ahead of a split.


----------



## K-techcowboy (Mar 27, 2022)

Dudders said:


> Here's one I did earlier:
> 
> View attachment 976499
> 
> ...


I feel you there brother. Try to make time for that even just a couple minutes. Its very hard for me working 6 days a week and the one off day trying to accomplish chores and keep up on firewood to sell. But ever off day once a day I'll sit down next to my firepit and take a few deep breaths and just enjoy the silence or sounds of nature. Sometimes you can here other people using a saw and I like to try and guess what it might be and listen to bad technique and after about the time it takes to smoke a cigarette im back at it feeling positive and motivated. You'll tell a difference even on the days you can't take a break cause you'll start to be more relaxed and productive at work and patient with people. Idk I know it helps me and after my horrible divorce loosing my 2 babies and everything else I need as much help with my mindset as possible.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 16, 2022)

VW Splitter said:


> So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going on here?????


A Darwin Award contender's stump ! That's what's going on there!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 16, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> I thought the final step is after you realize you botched the cut, you cut the stump to hide the evidence.


Standard procedure I always thought as well!


----------



## SS396driver (May 16, 2022)

I drive by these weekly . Never seen anyone on the property but there are at least 40 stumps like this


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 16, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> I drive by these weekly . Never seen anyone on the property but there are at least 40 stumps like this View attachment 988656


Awesome! Just absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 16, 2022)

I don't know what circus clown butchered this stump! A friend of mine sent me this picture!


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 20, 2022)

Reminds me of a few ex-girl friends for some reason.


----------



## K-techcowboy (May 26, 2022)

SS396driver said:


> I drive by these weekly . Never seen anyone on the property but there are at least 40 stumps like this


 Woooow


----------



## Bill G (May 26, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> View attachment 989448
> Reminds me of a few ex-girl friends for some reason.


Well then you have pretty odd tastes in females


----------



## fishdrivel (May 26, 2022)

VW Splitter said:


> So a friend bought some property and he’s having it cleared to build a house. He invited me over to cut up some tops for firewood. I am not a professional but what in the world is going on with this stump? Is this some new tree falling cut that I don’t know about? It looks to me like it has that steep leaning back cut which is totally wrong. Also looks like a bore cut in the center. I’m not seeing any hinge wood anywhere.what is going on here?????


Looks like a notch cut to me. I have never used one but they are done with 3 bore cuts first and then the 2 cuts on either side.
They are supposedly useful for a hung-up tree that you want to stay put until you pull the tree loose with a tractor or whatever.
Again, I have never used one. I have always been able to tell which way to facecut, even on a leaner.
There are times when a hanger can be a real head-scratcher!


----------



## fishdrivel (May 26, 2022)




----------



## fishdrivel (May 26, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


Am I the only one here that has had to run for his life to get away from bees or hornets?
Leaving in a hurry can be damned important!


----------



## ValleyForge (May 26, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> I don't know what circus clown butchered this stump! A friend of mine sent me this picture!
> View attachment 988676


It should have said who he was in his obituary…lol


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

old CB said:


> Not impressed. Anytime anyone makes an angled backcut it signals poor technique, an absence of understanding of best saw ops.
> 
> Also, the guy makes his felling cuts way too close to the ground, down on his knee at one point. Which means that if anything goes awry getting up off that knee to escape is slow and awkward. Always best to make felling cuts at a comfortable height and remove stump later (if necessary).


When cutting timber on a logging side when the logs are brought to the landing with shovels. We need to cut the stumps as low as possible without slowing production by flushing them so the the shovels can clear the stumps easier with out getting high centered. I often work on one knee when facing or starting a back cut because the stump needs to be as low as possible for the reasonI just mentioned. I also keep my head up to watch for danger as any smart cutter should being it's standing procedure when felling timber. Also as soon as I need to set a wedge or before I even feel that the tree is getting ready to commit, I'm back on my feet!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 27, 2022)

I have one for ya all,I came across this one when hiking between fishing holes,


----------



## Kodiak Kid (May 27, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one for ya all,I came across this one when hiking between fishing holes,
> 
> View attachment 991324
> View attachment 991325


 Awsome! Just Awsome! I love it! That's one of the best stumps I've ever seen! Did you find a corps or maybe a skeleton under the butt log?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 27, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> Awsome! Just Awsome! I love it! That's one of the best stumps I've ever seen! Did you find a corps or maybe a skeleton under the butt log?


No the guy lives but I did catch up with him later, he claimed his troubles were due to his cheap Poulan chainsaw and poor chain. I looked at his saw, typical Poulan Shark, felt sorry for the dude so gave him a mint 028 I had sitting around not using , am currently giving him instruction on how to use a saw and lots of felling technique, he never ever had any instruction or woods experience, city boy.


----------



## H-Ranch (May 27, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have one for ya all,I came across this one when hiking between fishing holes,
> 
> View attachment 991324
> View attachment 991325


I think I know where his brother lives! I picked up some pine rounds a few years ago - he had cut down several trees on his property. And lived to tell about it also. They are scary because there was no way to know which direction the tree would fall as far as I can tell.


----------



## trains (May 28, 2022)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 28, 2022)

H-Ranch said:


> I think I know where his brother lives! I picked up some pine rounds a few years ago - he had cut down several trees on his property. And lived to tell about it also. They are scary because there was no way to know which direction the tree would fall as far as I can tell. View attachment 991333
> View attachment 991334
> View attachment 991335
> View attachment 991336


I guess they fall wherever gravity puts them or the wind blows them.


----------



## Oletrapper (May 29, 2022)

H-Ranch said:


> I think I know where his brother lives! I picked up some pine rounds a few years ago - he had cut down several trees on his property. And lived to tell about it also. They are scary because there was no way to know which direction the tree would fall as far as I can tell. View attachment 991333
> View attachment 991334
> View attachment 991335
> View attachment 991336


Third picture down is the X marks the spot cut and the bottom one is the ole beaver cut. lmao  OT


----------



## Oletrapper (May 29, 2022)

fishdrivel said:


> View attachment 991066


What's holding the notch off the stump? Is it a hanger? Just curious. Looks odd.  OT


----------



## fishdrivel (May 29, 2022)

Oletrapper said:


> What's holding the notch off the stump? Is it a hanger? Just curious. Looks odd.  OT


just floating in there.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 5, 2022)

I was at a friend's birthday party yesterday. I don't really do birthdays but there was awsome people, good food, cold beer, and live music at this particular BDP, so I had to stop by. While I was there. I observed some stumps the previous land owner made! 

All I can say is....

...DAM.

...and DAM!

... And DAM!!



 and GOD DAM!!!

 Cut safe, stay sharp, and be aware!


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2022)

I've never cut down a large tree... but, aren't you supposed to cut a wedge out on the side you want the tree to fall on and make a level cut, a little higher up, from the other side?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 5, 2022)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've never cut down a large tree... but, aren't you supposed to cut a wedge out on the side you want the tree to fall on and make a level cut, a little higher up, from the other side?


 If you want to do it correctly.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 6, 2022)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've never cut down a large tree... but, aren't you supposed to cut a wedge out on the side you want the tree to fall on and make a level cut, a little higher up, from the other side?


 That's the idea! Somewhat.


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 9, 2022)

View attachment 994515


----------



## Kodiak Kid (Jun 9, 2022)

!! Man some people just really don't have a clue do they!!!  Wow!


----------



## VW Splitter (Jun 13, 2022)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've never cut down a large tree... but, aren't you supposed to cut a wedge out on the side you want the tree to fall on and make a level cut, a little higher up, from the other side?


Yes, that is basically correct. There are several different correct cuts and hinges to safely get a tree down. None of which are pictured in this thread. Evidently you can often make a stupid cut and still get good results, or at least not get killed because we have seen several trees with the same stupid cut. Which makes you think the same guy keeps cutting another tree. Sooner or later it will catch up with you though if you don’t have a good techniques.


----------



## Campbellcontractlogging (Oct 15, 2022)

Oooof


----------



## Bill G (Oct 15, 2022)

That is quite funny


----------



## Old-Feller (Oct 15, 2022)

Kodiak Kid said:


> I was at a friend's birthday party yesterday. I don't really do birthdays but there was awsome people, good food, cold beer, and live music at this particular BDP, so I had to stop by. While I was there. I observed some stumps the previous land owner made!
> 
> All I can say is....
> 
> ...


Evidently the "Farmer Cut" is more common than previously thought!


----------



## Old-Feller (Oct 15, 2022)

Bill G said:


> That is quite funny







__





Loading…






cdn.imagearchive.com





That is more than FUNNY, The flute makes it HILARIOUS Especially when it bounces off his SKIN FLUTE! ERRRR I Mean his STUMP! LMAO

Edit: It seems the FARMER CUT may have been just the ticket in that situation!

I love the part where he jumps up in the air and clicks his heels together like a Leprechaun!!!!


----------



## Old-Feller (Oct 15, 2022)

Campbellcontractlogging said:


> Oooof


The only thing missing from that vid is the "Circus Dog" You know the kind you see in Wally World with the little jacket on that says "Circus Dog"


----------



## Bill G (Oct 15, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> Evidently the "Farmer Cut" is more common than previously thought!


Now, Now, why do folks want to associate a bad cutting job with a farmer by calling it a "farmer cut"


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 15, 2022)

pioneerguy600 said:


> No the guy lives but I did catch up with him later, he claimed his troubles were due to his cheap Poulan chainsaw and poor chain. I looked at his saw, typical Poulan Shark, felt sorry for the dude so gave him a mint 028 I had sitting around not using , am currently giving him instruction on how to use a saw and lots of felling technique, he never ever had any instruction or woods experience, city boy.


 The city boy is making fine progress with his tree dropping, will get some updated pics soon to show his progress.


----------

